# Y-Windows

## krzysz

Może kogoś zaintersuje  :Smile: 

http://www.cardoe.com/y-base/

----------

## _alpha_

 *krzysz wrote:*   

> Mo?e kogo? zaintersuje 
> 
> http://www.cardoe.com/y-base/

 

hmm... udalo mi sie to to uruchomic na sdl'u

w sumie mysle ze jak sie przeportuje gtk i qt to duzo programow pojdzie pod tym

----------

## krzysz

A na razie to taka ciekawostka, chociaz wnioskujac z ruchu na liscie mailingowej ma duze szanse stac sie powaznych zagrozeniem dla xfree86

----------

## _alpha_

tylko szkoda (a moze ja nie widze) ze nie ma dokumentacji opisujacej chociarz podstawy pisania programow pod to  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## krzysz

Poszukaj w archiwach listy mailingowej, afair bylo tam podawane (skrotowo ale zawsze) inna sprawa to ze nia zabardzo jest sens pod to chwilowo pisac  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

jak dla mnie to za wczesnie zeby pisac cos pod to , przydala by sie tez specyfikacja i przyklady hehe:), jak dla mnie lepiej pod xy i qt  :Smile: 

ale swoja droga  , jakas dziwna ta nowa licencja na xfree 4.4, ktos wie o co chodzi z nowym xfree 4.4 i nowa licencja ?

----------

## _alpha_

obejrzalem sobie kod tych przykladowych programow i nie zabardzo mi sie to podoba

wszystko w C++ i wyglada ze ciezko to bedzie przeniesc na C

----------

## fallow

ja tam nie przepadam za ++ i obiektowoscia , korzystam wtedy jesli musze , choc musze przyznac , ze nie ktore problemy rozwiazuje sie latwiej obiektowo to i tak siegam po owa w ostatecznosci  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *_alpha_ wrote:*   

> obejrzalem sobie kod tych przykladowych programow i nie zabardzo mi sie to podoba
> 
> wszystko w C++ i wyglada ze ciezko to bedzie przeniesc na C

 

przeniesc? a po co? i co Cie odstrzecza w C++? ponadto nie widze jakichs wiekszych korzysci z portowania, no chyba ze dla zabawy.... a i to watpliwe da rezultaty.

----------

## _alpha_

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *_alpha_ wrote:*   obejrzalem sobie kod tych przykladowych programow i nie zabardzo mi sie to podoba
> 
> wszystko w C++ i wyglada ze ciezko to bedzie przeniesc na C 
> 
> przeniesc? a po co? i co Cie odstrzecza w C++? ponadto nie widze jakichs wiekszych korzysci z portowania, no chyba ze dla zabawy.... a i to watpliwe da rezultaty.

 

mowie o przenoszeniu bo nie przepadam za C++

jak ktos lubi to niech sie na y'ach bawi  :Razz: 

----------

## _troll_

 *_alpha_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mowie o przenoszeniu bo nie przepadam za C++

 

c++ jest prostszy niz sie wydaje. jedynym problemem jaki tutaj wystepuje to nauczyc sie _myslec_ obiektowo..... rzeczywiscie jest to sztuka  :Smile:  (sam do konca jakos nie moge sie 'przestawic'  :Wink:  ). a same mechanizmy naprawde sa rewelacyjne. jak musze w programach napisanych w c przeniesc wartosc w trzech kolejnych wywolan funkcji do tej pierwszej to krew mnie zalewa! a w c++? wszystko Ci zrobia wyjatki i to w mily i przyjemny sposob.

 *_alpha_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jak ktos lubi to niech sie na y'ach bawi 

 

z checia... ale jak to dopracuja... czyli tak za dwa lata jak Bog da...  :Razz: 

----------

